# Boardie-Treff am TdM



## Reppi (26. März 2006)

Also, da ich dazu "verdonnert" wurde, ein paar Worte zum TdM zu schreiben,werde ich mal versuchen es zusammen zu fassen...
Wer jetzt hier Platzierungen oder Ähnliches erwartet, kann mit dem Lesen aufhören, da bei uns der Spasssssss und das Wiedersehen und Klönen absolut im Vordergrund stand !
Freitag nachmittag..Höhe Eutin.....
Da ich im "Reisebüro Jörg Wischermann" meine Unterkunft gebucht hatte, dachte ich mir, ruf doch mal den Gernot RR an und frag, wann der Rest der Truppe bei uns im Haus eintrifft.
Gernot teilte mir dann so ganz easy-going mit, dass das besagte Reisebüro gar nicht gebucht hatte und ich mich aber gerne in der Speisekammer schlaftechnisch niederlassen könnte .. 
Dann so gegen 17:00 die Schranke zu dem Hochsicherheitstrakt passiert und ich war da !!!!
Karsten Berlin und Tanja waren auch gerade angekommen und da wir uns ja nur vom schriftlichen Frotzel`n kannten, erst mal vorgestellt ( es gibt so Leute, da merkt man nach 2 Min. döös paaßt schoooo  )...Als Karsten dann den ca. 500 Jahre alten Whiskiieee|rolleyes, als Begrüßungsdrink auf den Tisch stellte, war mir klar, dass wird ein nettes weekend haben werden...
Etwas später trafen dann der Rest der Karawane des Grauens ein: Gernot und die beiden Flensburger, Jelle und Michael (mit dem man sich sehr gut über Fliegenfischen und Zünder....) unterhalten kann.
Meine Befürchtungen, meine alten Knochen auf ein Sofa werfen zu müssen, trafen nicht ein, da oben die Galerie noch frei war.
Abends waren wir dann noch nett essen und Vossi ließ es sich nicht nehmen, uns mit den letzten heißen Tipps zu versorgen..( fischt morgen auflandig|supergri |supergri  )
Samstag morgen dann sollte es natürlich auch ein wenig Fischgeruch an die Finger geben........
Ein Blick aus dem Fenster bestätigte dann die schlimmsten Befürchtungen....SO mit 4-6 
Also wohin ?? Aber wozu kennt man denn Boardies, die auch dann noch einen Tipp parat haben ( danke Jan !) ; ab auf Jelles Lieblingsinsel !!!
In Flügge kamen uns dann auch 2-3 Angler wieder entgegen, die stundenlang sich nur kalte Finger geholt hatten......
Aber trotz der echt schwierigen Bedingungen gelang es dem Duke Markus ne 53er dem Meer zu entreissen !
Als ich dann 2 Std. später noch ne 52,95 fing, begann der Run auf Flügge...was da alles über den Deich strömte....
Witzig war, dass wir beide auf den gleichen Köder fingen.....Kalle aus Neustadt müßte uns eigentlich `ne Prämie zahlen, denn abends war der Köder in Neustadt ausverkauft..:q 
An dem Tag gingen insgesammt 6 Mefo´s an Land.
Was sich dann abends in unserer Hütte abspielte, spottet jeder Beschreibung; soll heißen, R&R wäre froh, soviel geballte "Fachprominenz" zu haben..; 
teilweise waren so an die mind.15 Boardies anwesend; die Namen bekomm ich nicht mehr alle zusammen, aber die im Auto (!) schlafenden Küstenjungs um Pasi,Scorpion, Hendrik und Co., Vossi und Havkat, Gnifliz usw... Sorry, wenn ich jetzt nicht alle namentlich erwähnt habe; achja ...MEDO:q
Abends zeigte Jelle uns noch sein Flensburg-Porno... geht ja gar nicht...  
Über das heutige Fischen in Johannistal hülle ich mal unter den Mantel des Schweigens.......wir haben keine Flosse gesehen !

Fazit:
Es war ein absolut gelungenes weekend; viele neue und nette Boardies kennengelernt ( Karsten impfe Tanja mal.., Hertha geht ja nuu gar nicht...|supergri )
Rene K. ist keine Phantasiegestalt, er war im Wasser  ....
Und Jelle ist auch nur ein Mensch, der Pusteln bekommt, wenn er auf die Insel muß..:q 
Und dann war da noch Fatima, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte..  
Bilder reiche ich morgen nach !!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

schönen dank für den informativen bericht reppi, habe schon sehnsüchtig darauf gelauert das mal jemand etwas schreibt da ich dieses jahr wieder mal mit abwesenheit glänzen mußte....arbeit geht eben vor
schön das ihr anständiger weise uns noch etwas fisch im wasser zurückgelassen habt da freue ich mich dann schon auf meinen aufschlag in einer woche


----------



## SergioTübingen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Blick aus dem Fenster bestätigte dann die schlimmsten Befürchtungen....SO mit 4-6


 
Da hat ja jemand seinem Ruf als Stormbringer wieder alle Ehre gemacht!:m


----------



## Skorpion (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

So, bin  wieder "ausgenüchtert"    Ich sehe Reppi hat schon alles bestens beschrieben#6 .
Aber noch was von mir:
Es war ein geiles WE, kann ich nur sagen. #6  Wetter war nicht so der Hit, dafür hatten wir eine gaaaaanze Menge Spaß. :m Bier und Whiskey war mehr als genug da, :#2:  es würde gegrillt und rumgekaspert. Samstag Abend in Haus ging die Post ab.#g Ich sag nur: 

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/9645/rhoenwurz6dh.jpg

 :q 

Mal wieder neue Boardis kennen gelernt, Erfahrungen ausgetauscht, spannende Filme und Fotos gesehen, nette Geschichten gehört und wertvolle Tipps bekommen( THX an NordlichtSG und Gnilftz  )

Es war einfach nur COOL#6 und wer nicht da war, der hat echt was verpasst. Ich Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr. |rolleyes


----------



## Skorpion (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

hier noch `n paar Pics:

Bevor das Angeln beginnt, muß erstmal "ein auf Rasmus" getrunken werden:

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/2852/18my2.jpg


dann kann es endlich los gehen:

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/1846/26om.jpg


Zwischendurch gab`s  was zu Essen,

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/9693/30cb.jpg


oder zu trinken:

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/8513/44ib.jpg


Vorbereitung der Schlafplätze |scardie:  |supergri 

http://img50.*ih.us/img50/756/53pu.jpg


Abend`s würde lecker gegrillt:

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/900/68ji.jpg


und natürlich noch :#2: #g 

http://img127.*ih.us/img127/5130/78ph.jpg


Im Haus ging die Party weiter, wie man sieht alle in bester Laune:

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/6137/98vz.jpg

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

......war echt witzig am Freitag und Samstag....

Danke für den Bericht Reppi......

und über das Auflandig schnacken wir nochmal :q 

hier ein paar Bilder


Abends beim Essen.....Karsten mit Vorfreude auf dat Mampf







das die Haupstädter immer so gierig sein müssen |supergri 






wie "sittsam" essen da doch Norddeutsche :q :q 
Gernot und Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

....ach ja...Jelle wollte kein Bild, was mich aber nich abgehalten hat :q 
Gernot und Markus sind eher zufällig mit drauf 






ach...und gefischt haben wir dann auch noch......nicht ganz auflandig wie man sehen kann 






und da ich einen gesunden Selbstdarstllungstrieb habe, hier mein kleiner "Silberling"....43er Steelhead






alles in allem wirklich nett, aber ich würde mir wünschen, dass das Ganze im nächsten Jahr wieder auf der Insel in Wallnau stattfindet. Auch wenn die Bedienung im Wallnauer Hof meiner Meinung nach etwas freundlicher hätte sein können |supergri


----------



## theactor (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

HI,

vielen Dank für den Bericht und die Bilder! 
Sieht echt nach einer Unmenge fun aus #6 #6 

#h


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Ja - das sind doch mal tolle Foddos #6 

Scheint ja ein richtig tolles Wochenende gewesen zu sein. Und auch noch was gefangen #:


----------



## havkat (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Moin!

War ein sehr entspannender Samstachabend. 

Jelle, NordlichtSG und diversen anderen Boardies endlich mal persönlich die Patscher geschüttelt und exotische Kurzgetränke aus südlichen Gefilden der Republik getrunken.....

Theorie für mindestens drei Meerforellen-Bestseller hing im Raume. 

Volle Hüdde, goile Stimmung.

Schönes Ding! #6


----------



## Dr. Komix (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

toller bericht tolle fotos.

war auch anwesend. #h 

na ja die vorträge so so|kopfkrat  alber leider nicht mitgemcht. keine zeit die frauen ihr wisst schon|krach: .

aber in der tombola hab ich was gewonnen .

gruss dr.komix


----------



## sunny (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Na, dass hört sich doch nach nem supergoilen Wochenende an#6 .


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Ja ein super Bericht Uwe#6#6#6! Ich möchte hiermit noch einmal allen Fängern meine volle Anerkennung übermitteln, denn bei diesen Verhältnissen noch was zu fangen ist wirklich genial! Ihr dürft euch ab heute Mefogötter nennen:q#6#6#6:q

Ich hatte nur kalte Finger und meine Watjacke hat nun auch das zeitliche gesegnet. Wassereinbruch üüüüberall :r!

Skorpion hat ja schon ein paar Fotos von unserem kleinen Grillcamp gepostet. Hat richtig Spaß mit euch allen gemacht. Danke noch mal an alle anderen, die es zugelassen haben, dass wir eure Hütte stürmen durften #6.

*@Havkat*.... Haben wir uns auch einen geschüttelt oder haben wir uns verpasst. Da sich bei mir keiner mit Havkat gemeldet hat, bin ich mir jetzt unsicher...... Ich kenn ja Dein Gesicht nicht. Du wirst ja wohl nicht so aussehen, wie auf Deinem Avatar oder doch????? :q:q:q:m


----------



## Karstein (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Moinsen,

auch die hauptstädtischen monofilen Nixfänger sind trotz aller Unbilden der Natur und massiver Ladehemmung von Tanja´s Elchmobil wieder wohlbehalten daheim angekommen (ich hatte gestern gleich nach dem Ausladen solch merkwürdige Geräusche aus der Matratze kommen hören und musste erst mal ein paar Stunden wachsam lauschen). :g 

War ein wirklich gelungenes Wochenende mit einem phänomenalen Endlich-Mal-Live-Kennenlernen-Event, was haben wir gelacht, gesabbelt und gesimpfachelt, was das Zeug hält! Ach ja, ´nen beten Stippen waren wir übrigens auch. Aber bis auf einen fünfsekündigen Adrenalin-Schub plus einem strammen Nachläufer am Freitagmorgen tat sich bei Weibchen und mir goar nix in Richtung Flossenträgern. So kurbelten wir denn dann einfach mal die Wirtschaft an, rissen ein paar Köder ab und kauften dem Kalle seine Köderwände leer (gelle, Reppi?). Kurzum: es war ein genialer Beutezug - auf schwedische Blechfische. :q 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl digitaler Impressionen:





Welcome to the pleasuredome! Competence Center Seatrout vor der Erstürmung





Vorführ-Effekt: Duke Markus zeigt uns, wie´s geht - 53er Zielobjekt der Begierde





Dem Reppi sein 52,95er Flottfisch - hoch und trocken am R&R Stand vor dem offiziellen Fototermin am Strand





Alles René oder watt? Mr. Bellyboat mit gelehrigem Schüler kurz vor´m Ablegen





So werden Helden und Avatare geboren - flottes Rhönwurz-Trio





Jolly Roger meets Black Virgin - never change a winning team!





Rauchen gefährdet nicht unbedingt die Gesundheit - blasser Nichtraucher links (Gnilftz) und genauso blasser Schwarzer Krauser Vernichter (Blauortsand)





Böse AB-Onkelz - konspirativer Treff kurz vor Mitternacht mit dem Ziel, die Bude möglichst vollkommen verdreckt zu hinterlassen





von links nach rechts: Lederjäckchen-NunNichMehrTräger Medo, Kaiser (der) Duke, Hausherr Rausreißer (der dank des einen Wurfes mit meiner Traumkombo ab heute in "Abreißer" umgetauft wird) 

War ´ne runde Sache, Männers - vielen Dank für den Spaß, den wir mit euch haben durften! #6 #6 #6


----------



## havkat (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

@Silverpasi

Ooooch..... so´n büschn ham wir auch geschnackt. 

Wie auf´m Avatar seh ich selten aus, nur wenn ich echt sauer bin. 

Karstens Fotos. Viertes Bild von unten.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Moin

Da war die richtige Truppe zusammen! Schöne Berichte.


und @ Dennis





> .... Haben wir uns auch einen geschüttelt


also ne nä:q


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Da war die richtige Truppe zusammen! Schöne Berichte.
> 
> ...



Gut aufgepasst, Andreas #6  

Also - ich freu mich immer, wenn ich etwas über die Gewohnheiten und Rituale der "Nachbarstämme" lernen kann |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Aber der Sylverspassi |uhoh: 

Na,ja - wenn's nicht für den "Walk of Fame" reicht zumindest für's Board of Shame, oder wie ? |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

Wird die zweite Nominierung fällig ? |supergri


----------



## havkat (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Gegendarstellung:

Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich klarstellen, dass ich mich entschieden und nachdrücklich von dieser Ausdrucksweise distanziere.

Wenn ich überhaupt etwas, von wem auch immer, geschütte*l*t habe, dann waren es Hände und ab und zu mein Kopf.

Andere Handkontakte mit irgendwelchen, wie und wo auch immer befestigten Körperteilen, fanden nicht statt.

Anglerboard.de/Meerforellenforum am 27.03.2006

:q


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Gegendarstellung:
> 
> Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich klarstellen, dass ich mich entschieden und nachdrücklich von dieser Ausdrucksweise distanziere.
> 
> ...




Pruuuuust  |good: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Karstein (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Ging am Sonntach denn gar nix mehr raus???


----------



## Stingray (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Schade  . Nun wollte ich auch mal bei so einem Event dabei sein, und hatte am Wochenende ein Hochseeangeln. Das erste mal in Wismar. Ich sag nur : Nie wieder #q ! Sieht nach viel Spaß aus, den Ihr hattet.
Nächstes Jahr nehme ich mir nichts vor. Ich möchte doch auch mal bekannte Gesichter wieder sehen  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Schade, hätte gerne auf einen Plausch vorbei reingeschaut.
Hatte leider einen Defekt am PKW#q  - gebrochenes Federbein und da war nichts mehr mit durch die Gegend fahren. Bin dann im Schneckentempo lieber im  Hellen wieder nach Hause gehumpelt.
Das Auto soll aber heute Nachmittag repariert sein, so das ich wenigstens morgen und die nächsten Tage im Urlaub ans Wasser kann.


----------



## Karstein (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

@ Thomas I: Jooo, bei uns war´s bestimmt luschtiger! :m

@ Thomas II: ohje, René berichtete mir SA Nachmittag von Deiner Panne...  Wird´s teuer? Wie kann denn sowas überhaupt passieren?


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @Silverpasi
> 
> Ooooch..... so´n büschn ham wir auch geschnackt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das schon so gedacht! Juuhuuu ich hab den HAVKAT gesehen #6...


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Da war die richtige Truppe zusammen! Schöne Berichte.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte selbstverständlich die Hände!!! Wir haben uns einen festen Händedruck geschüttelt...:q Soooo war das und nicht anders... :q

@Georg.... Wieso 2te Nominierung??? Ich war schon 3 mal nom...... Einmal schon dank DIR! Aber jetzt merk ich erst, dass jeder peinlich genau liest, was ich so schreibe lol........


----------



## Hardi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas II: ohje, René berichtete mir SA Nachmittag von Deiner Panne...  Wird´s teuer? Wie kann denn sowas überhaupt passieren?


Sowas passiert eigentlich nicht. #c Der Wagen hat drei Tage vorher frischen TÜV bekommen. Sind zwei neue Federbeine oder wie die Teile heißen, Stück zwischen 45-80 Euro (gibts nur in paar) plus Montage fällig.
Mir ist im Nachhinein aber ganz schön die Muffe gegangen, wenn eine gebrochene Feder auf der Autobahn den Forderreifen aufschlitzt oder zum blockieren bringt ... dann würde ich jetzt auf einer Wolke sitzen und Harfe spielen. Man man .. da fehlten nur 7 Millimeter.
Zum Glück haben wir aufmerksame Sportkolegen auf dem Parkplatz gehabt die mich sofort angesprochen haben. Die Feder muß erst kurz vorher gebrochen sein, ich hatte bis dato noch nichts bemerkt.


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Puuh, Hardi #h 

Na denn mal |schild-g  vom "zweiten Geburtstag". Das haste aber Glück gehabt.Alles andere mag man sich gar nicht ausmalen |uhoh:


----------



## ksmichel (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Dann will ich auch noch mal Hallo sagen. Ich hatte einen Teil von euch am Leuchtturm Westermarkelsdorf gesehen und durfte ein paar Händchen schütteln. An diesem Tag war ich mit Bekannten oben auf der Insel zum Geocachen (Tupperdosen mit dem GPS suchen, siehe http://www.geocaching.com). Wir hatten *auch *Spaß und haben 26 Geocaches gefunden, rund um die Insel verteilt.

In Flügge hatte ich vor einem Jahr auch meine erste Mefo gefangen, nach - sagen wir mal - charakterbildender - Schindererei. Aber es war schon toll: Sonnenbrand im November...

Petri,
ksmichel


----------



## Hendrik (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht Reppi :m 

schöne Grüße an alle #h  hat tierisch viel Spaß gemacht       :q 

... auch wenn die Bedingungen nicht all zu gut waren wurde gefangen, Hut ab :m 


@ksmichel 
wat dat nicht alns gift :q  mussten uns echt fragen warum ihr da oben  mit euren GPS Geräten rumhantiert habt :q


----------



## Gnilftz (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Moinsään,

war n echt luschtiger Abend. Habe mal wieder ein paar seeeehr nette Boardies kennengelernt! #6 

Richtig gefreut hat mich jedoch, dass Jelle auf seiner Lieblingsinsel wieder voll abgenullt hat... |sagnix #y |muahah: 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Wenn Jelle mal aufmüpfig wird,
verbannen wir ihn für 4 Wochen auf die Insel...:q :q :q 

Wat war mit dem Kaffee??? Ich hatte da einen von. 
Werd ich jetzt |krank: ???

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

und dann wollte er uns auch noch solch einen Kaffee andrehen..


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Unser russischer Ansitzangler....

Und Jelle noch ohne Insel-Pusteln....


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Wutz-Duke mit dem Zigarillo danach..


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Ein kleines Sammelsurium ..


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

und noch ein paar


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig gefreut hat mich jedoch, dass Jelle auf seiner Lieblingsinsel wieder voll abgenullt hat...


|muahah: 

Sieht aus als wenn ihr abends noch  eine Menge Spass hattet !
Hätte ich nicht Samstag und Sonntag schon um 6.00 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein müssen hätte ich gerne daran teil gehabt!
Aber immerhin habe ich mir die Zeit genommen am Samstag noch etwas mit Vossi und Mefo zu fischen. So konnte ich ´mich wenigstens an deren Drills und Fängen erfreuen.


----------



## Jan77 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Freut mich, das Ihr viel Spass hattet.
Schade das keiner RenéK abgelichtet hat wie er im Wasser war. So ist es nun wieder nichts mit den Beweisfoto´s. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gibt René uns ja mal ne Privatvorführung seiner berühmten Belly-Boat-Eskimo-Rolle


----------



## Rausreißer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Mensch Jungs und auch Mädels,
eigentlich war es doch mal wieder nett und im Rahmen des zu Erwartenden.

Ich mache jedenfalls sehr gern im nächsten Jahr ne Hütte oder etwas ähnliches  für ein paar Boardies klar.

Natürlich ohne die Hütte zu voll zu machen  
Danke für die Pics. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, das Ihr viel Spass hattet.
> Schade das keiner RenéK abgelichtet hat wie er im Wasser war. So ist es nun wieder nichts mit den Beweisfoto´s. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gibt René uns ja mal ne Privatvorführung seiner berühmten Belly-Boat-Eskimo-Rolle




Ich hab hier ne R&R Ausgabe liegen. Da ist er im BB und sogar aufm Wasser :q:q:q.....


----------



## Blauortsand (29. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jungs und auch Mädels,
> eigentlich war es doch mal wieder nett und im Rahmen des zu Erwartenden.
> 
> Ich mache jedenfalls sehr gern im nächsten Jahr ne Hütte oder etwas ähnliches  für ein paar Boardies klar.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, hat mich gefreut wieder Boardies kennenzulernen, ich bin wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen angekommen und mein Selbstbewußtsein wurde wieder auf ein normalsterbliches maß reduziert - danke dafür!:q 
Rhönwurz und Reppi Ihr seit meine Helden:m 

Besonderen Dank nochmal an Jan der uns via Telefon guidete und uns so zum Fisch brachte!#6 

.......

...... das nächste mal bitte mindestens ein Raucherunterkunft!!!!#d


----------



## marioschreiber (29. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Besonderen Dank nochmal an Jan der uns via Telefon guidete und uns so zum Fisch brachte!#6


 
Wieso "*Uns*" ? 
(Mario) |muahah:  |evil: (Jelle)


----------



## Reppi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Mario hör lieber auf....
Das weekend war für Jelle, wie für uns ne Wurzelbehandlung...:q :q :q 
Ich darf mich auch nicht mehr in FL sehen lassen..:g


----------



## DerDuke (29. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich bin wieder Zuhause und nach dem ersten Tag im Büro schon wieder mental auf dem Niveau von letzter Woche angekommen. |splat: 

Ich fand es war eine super Veranstaltung (ich meine natürlich die in der Hütte :q ) und freue mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Jahr. 

Vielen Dank noch an Gernot für die Organisation, Jan für den Tip mit Flügge #: , Jelle für die Auswahl des richtigen Köders (den nenne ich jetzt nur noch den Jelle-Snaps), Reppi für die 52,95-Mefo, Karsten für die Bilder und Johnny Walker und Rhönwurz für den Brummschädel am Sonntag.

Nächstes Jahr bringe ich lieber diesen Rhönwurz mit, den ich heute im Supermarkt entdeckt habe (siehe Bild)!


----------



## Karstein (31. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> ...... das nächste mal bitte mindestens ein Raucherunterkunft!!!!#d



Jau, unterschreib ich sofodd!

Oder die müssen den TDM 2007 in den Juli verlegen. :m


----------



## Blauortsand (31. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "*Uns*" ?
> (Mario) |muahah:  |evil: (Jelle)



Mensch mario ich habe immerhin 2 Fische verdrillt - mensch war ich erschrocken bei den Bissen hätte nie gedacht auf dem Eiland jemals einen zu erhalten!|uhoh: 
Aber nur gut so das übt mich in Demut!:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> ...... das nächste mal bitte mindestens ein Raucherunterkunft!!!!#d



Wieso??? Was das ne Nichtraucherhütte??? Das ist dann aber peinlich... Ich bin mit Fluppe reinmaschiert! Warum hat mir das keiner gesagt? :q:q:q


----------



## Medo (31. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso??? Was das ne Nichtraucherhütte??? Das ist dann aber peinlich... Ich bin mit Fluppe reinmaschiert! Warum hat mir das keiner gesagt? :q:q:q


 
gesagt haben wir das... nur mitbekommen hast du nichts


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Das kann nur am Lärmpegel gelegen haben Medolein oder am Alkpegel.... Ich tippe auf das erste :q:q:q!


----------



## Rausreißer (31. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Ja, ja Nichtrauchehütte,
Also nicht in der Hütte rauchen.
Keinen Tabak verbrennen, oK.

Ich habs vernommen, mea culpa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber unter der Berücksichtigung des Erinnerungsvermögens unter der Einwirkung der „Johannes Geher“ Flasche von Dennis, war die Hütte spätestens dann nicht mehr „rauchfrei“ als sich Jelle und Medo die Schuhe auszogen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Röhnwurz sage ich lieber nix.

Gernot #h


----------



## Reppi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Ich sag mal nichts......|schlaf: |engel:


----------



## Karstein (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Hier ein küstenbekannter Meer*es*forellen-Jäger in den Lübecker Nachrichten  :






(Quelle: LN vom 26.03.2006)


----------



## Reppi (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Moin Karsten !
 Wenn ich es nicht persönlich gesehen hätte.........  

PS. Deine Bilder kommen noch....ich schaffe im Moments nichts.......Arbeiten und MeFo´s jagen......Streß pur.. 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Karstein (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Moin Uwe!

Bloß keinen Stress - die Arbeit geht zwar nich vor, wohl aber die MeFos! :m

Könnte übrigens durchaus sein, dass wir Richtung Wochenende 01.05. dem Jelle seine Trutten ärgern kommen - und uns vorher in DK warmfischen.


----------



## Jan77 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

Ich glaub´s nicht, der René im Wasser 

Danke Karsten#h


----------



## Reppi (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

@KB
Dann sach Bescheid !
Ich habe es Samstag wieder geschafft, dass Jelle ne Nullinger hingelegt hat..


----------



## Blauortsand (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @KB
> Dann sach Bescheid !
> Ich habe es Samstag wieder geschafft, dass Jelle ne Nullinger hingelegt hat..



..... IGNORIERLISTE


----------



## Karstein (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*

@ Reppi: sobald ich mehr weiß, mach´ ich laut! 

@ Jelle: find ich gut, dass Du Dir ´ne eigene Saisonhegemaßnahme auferlegt hast, feiner Zug von Dir.


----------



## Gnilftz (3. April 2006)

*AW: Boardie-Treff am TdM*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es Samstag wieder geschafft, dass Jelle ne Nullinger hingelegt hat..



Reppi,
Du bist mein Held!!! |stolz: #6 #6 #6  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------

